# River Guppies evolve into tropical fish?



## Troitrek35 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello everyone. I live by the Rio Grande River where there are tons of river guppies. there are natural hot springs that flow into the river and the water temperature must be close to 100 degrees which has thousands of guppies living and breeding in the hot water. I caught a few to put in my aquarium and I figured since they were "river guppies" they did not require a heater and they all eventually died. My question is, would it be possible for these guppies to have evolved in to "tropical" fish since they have been living in the hot spring water for who knows how long


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're already tropical fish. That's why they need a heater.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

May I suggest a really good book: Exotic Aquarium Fishes by Dr, William T. Innes, 19th edition, it has a yellow cover. It has great information in it on all kinds of exotic fish.


----------



## neogrinch (Jul 8, 2016)

River guppy?? Maybe you mean the guppy cousin, the mosquito fish? I used to catch the these guys and raise them in a tank that had native critters caught from the river. Rio grande in Texas. They look and breed just like guppy but without pretty colors. They should do fine in the mid to higher 70s in a tank. Maybe they died from shock of too quickly a change in temperature. Temperature change should be very gradual. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

